
Understanding larger disassembly - louisphilippe
http://codeplusplus.blogspot.com/2016/12/understanding-larger-disassembly.html
======
userbinator
_Locate the code you 're interested in._

The content of that section can be summed up in a phrase I remember seeing a
few times in cracking tutorials: "follow the data". This is much easier today
with debuggers/hardware that offer memory read/write breakpoints, but in
general the fruitful strategy is to find the data and follow where it goes.

